# how high should the fence be



## jclape

I want to fence my yard for my dogs more for the pit though how high is high enough for them and any certain fencing work better than another i was told to use welded wire fence but i want to do it cheap but theright way i want to do it once and thats it i will need about 200' of the fencing to do most of the back yard


----------



## MY MIKADO

It wont be cheap if you do it the right way. It should be about 6ft and I would use chain link. I also think you should dig a trench and put the fencing down in the gruond and pour concert. Just my idea. I'm sure that others that hve fencing can tell you what worked for them.


----------



## wheezie

i have a fencd in yard and still wont let my dog outside without me watching him


----------



## hell no they wont go

i wish there was a better material or style of fencing. wood is easy to chew through and chainlink is easy to climb! but make sure it is at least a good 3 feet taller then you and pretty deep in the ground. i know this is a little expensive but its an idea. i knew someone who had a chain link and inside the chain link an electrical fence for her great dane.


----------



## bgblok68

If you can afford the welded wire go with it. I have chainlink and had a male get through it when my female was in heat. i'm going to redo everything with welded wire.


----------



## jclape

how about while she is young using a invisable fence so she is trained at a young age.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

Zildjian isn't a jumper so we had a 4ft fence and he did well with it. 
But, a friend of mine has a pit named Change he can easily jump and be a heads length above there 6ft privacy fencing. So, really depends on the doggie's behavor I'm guessing.


----------



## The Diesel

If your not out there to watch him he should probably be steaked out so hea cant climb or dig out. We have a 7ft. wood fence and have no problems because he is never outside by himself without some type of tie out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I won't reccomend an electric nor radio fence because that means your back up fence isn't adequate... They seem to just not work on these dogs.

I've got the radio fence and it worked for maybe 3 months for my dog neela. When she sees another animal on the other side of the fence the shocks don't phaze her one bit. She runs up on the fence even though the settings are to keep her 6 ft from it. We bought the most powerful collar that is supposed to stop like a 180 lb dog and she just kinda twitches. The shocking around her neck seems just to pee her off more at the other animal. We haven't put it on "stuborn dog" for Indi yet, but we have it on level three and she's still walking up to the fence like "damn man can't i get out of here?" she has now started jumping it. 

The electric fence won't work because if they want to jump the fence, they'll just clear it. 

Chainlink is probably the next unreccomended way to go. Like Bg said it has a lot of give. The holes in it are also the perfect size for little pitties feet who are determined to take on their own form of rock climbing!

I would reccomend a 7-8 foot privacy fence. If you're crafty or know someone who is it could be a weekend project. You can make your own sections yourself and it will be TONS cheaper.

I'm trying my hardest to stash some money for some home improvements for the dogs myself. I know it's tempting to go the cheapest way out, but often times you get what you pay for.


----------



## sw_df27

We are having a 6ft chainlink fence put up at our new house and I always run chicken wire along the bottem to keep them from digging out...........


----------



## OldFortKennels

> It wont be cheap if you do it the right way. It should be about 6ft and I would use chain link. I also think you should dig a trench and put the fencing down in the gruond and pour concert. Just my idea. I'm sure that others that hve fencing can tell you what worked for them.


+1
+1
+1


----------



## litter mates

we have a wood 6ft wood fence and ruby can jump and see over it. this spring i'm pouring and 18 inch cement boarder next to the fence because ruby has been digging next to it and she got stuck under it last month. don't want that to happen again.:hammer: i like mikado's idea.


----------



## cane76

i just finished building a large section of fence after the recent storms in northern california,and it is very costly...
iD SAY ANYONE WITH A APBT OR ANY OTHER POWER BREEDS FENCE SHOULD BE AT LEAST 6FT IN HEIGHT AND REINFORCED WITH SteELL POLES SUCH as used with chain link fences,although i dont necasaraly believe that a chain link fence is needed,it couldnt hurt...
Concreat or just setting the fence in the mud is really a personal desision,as long as you go down at least 3ft with the post digger you should be cool weather using concreat or not,jmo.....
Unfortunatly many places have a restriction on fence height with 6ft being the max,id shoot for 8 ft to restrain a apbt if legally permited to do so.....


----------



## OldFortKennels

also +1+1+1



> i have a fencd in yard and still wont let my dog outside without me watching him


I have a 6 ft CHAIN LINK fence around my entire yard. It was with the house when I bought it. However I am putting a 6ft wood/privacy fence infront of the chain link right now!!!


----------



## wheezie

i have 6 ft chain link fence surounding my back yard witha a 6 and a half ft privacy fence in the very back. but i still wont let my dog outside without supervising unless he is on his chain, i know he can and perhaps would jump the fence if he saw soemthing he wanted


----------

